# Haunted Emerald City



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

ok heres what I got planned for2008,haunted emerald city.any feed back will be greatly appreciated 
front of house.. lion skin streched across the front of the house,headless dorothy,toto rosting on a spit, scarecrow with brains knocked out, tin man a pile of junk with heart torn out, flying bluckey monkey spinning over head
side of house....legs under house w/stripped socks on and ruby slippers,3 lollipops(for the lolipop guild) with RIP on them, 3 crosses w/ ballerena slippers on them (the lullabye league) 
other side w/ porch...all painted flouressant green lit with blacklights(porch) sidewalk yellow chalked
whole house lit in green floodlights
wife...wicked witch
me...oz turned evil
all started with these legs a driver by gave me this year..
any more ideas?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG so cool! wait til succ sees this! i think everything sounds great!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

How about a witch chewing on a Munckin? Yum!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yea!!!! or a winged monkey pullin out the guts!!wiper motor would work


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know how best to do it, but don't forget Glenda. Perhaps a pink bubble in a cage with another blucky monkey poking a spear at it. I wonder if the scene inside one of those inflatable snow globes could be changed without ruining it? You could make a blucky fairy in the globe with pink light on it inside.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

aww that would be cool granamyr


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds really neat so far. I'll have to give it some thought before I come up with ideas.


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

How about some rottin zombie munchkins, gnawing on scarecrow's brains. The whole idea sounds really cool, always enjoyed a dark twist on the classics!!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

....or you can make the Scarecrow, Tin Man and Lion become evil! Tin Man chasing the munchkins around with that axe, Lion eating a few of them and Scarecrow pulling out the hearts!!! Toto can be rabid and Dorothy can take over the roll of the wicked witch and stick Glenda under the house....


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Chalk/tape body outlines on the yellow brick road? The Glenda in a cage sounds sweet also.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow... great idea. Can you get pieces of wood to be strewn about the place like a tornado just hit it? Maybe board up a few windows? (Maybe even put some green lights and fog coming from behind a couple of larger pieces layed about the graveyard or through some of those boarded up windows...) Tumble weeds, dirt, and leaves thrown about might add to the tornado effect too...


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Looks like dragon has the same idea I was telling child about, so it must be a good idea.
o child don't forget about the sign and blood.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. Can't wait to see how you do it.
Would give you my suggestions but everyone else already posted them lol

MsM


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

I think this would make a great movie, "Dorthy and the Haunted Oz"


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

You could have glinda in a big culdron pot, flying devil cows, the munckin zombies is great, oh and if you cut of Dorthys head you could put her head in that little basket she carries. Maybe an evil todo (like cjuo)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey! I've thought of one that no one has posted yet. How about a vortex to respresent the tornado? They have to walk thru the vortex to get into the land of oz. There were some pretty good tutorials on how to do that a while back. With a hand held personal fan and laser pen.

MsM


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Funny you should say that......there was a Land of Oz theme park in N.C. at one time. The location is still there and they open it to the public a couple of days a year for the Autumn at Oz event. Anyway, I was there when I was 6 and they had pretty much what you are talking about. You walked into Dorothy's house and then the tornado hit. *gasp!* If memory serves, I think you went into the storm cellar and they had paintings on the walls in glow in the dark paint. Things that were inside the tornado, chicken coop, cows, men rowing, old lady in rocker, probably Miss Gulch too. And they had fans or something blowing all around and it was a little chilly in there. Then when you walked back out of the "tornado" you saw Dorothy's house all messed up and went outside to the Land of Oz. 

You could probably get some ideas from the McFarlane Twisted Oz figures. Those things are nasty! i have a set. They were really big sellers though. They are twisted and I kind of like them but the bondage Dorothy is pretty lame and the story that goes along with it is even lamer. I'm tryiing to find some pics from Jasons Woods. They did some sort of Haunted Oz attraction a few years ago.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Dragon said:


> Chalk/tape body outlines on the yellow brick road? QUOTE] LOVE that idea. And you could have a bloody Dorothy holding Tin Man's axe with blood dripping ala' American McGee's Alice. *schweeeeeeeeet*


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol... this has the potential to be downright awesome!!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

thank you all!! with all this feedback this will be great!!!! keep them coming!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what alot of fantastic ideas, I can't wait to see what you do with them- I am like Mrs. Meeples, every idea I had some one beat me to it! I like the vortex entry before entering Oz- that would be too cool!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I think having a gory Oz would just ruin the movie for a lot of children. Did you watch The Tin Man on Sci-Fi? I think they did a good job with making Oz look like a dark place. Maybe something to that effect, not necessarily gory, but scary because it is so dark and cursed.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to disagree. I've been a life long Oz fan/geek/collector. I've been exposed to many, many different versions of Oz since I was a small child. There's been soooooooooooooooooooooooo many different versions of Oz, both dark and light and gory. Have you seen the McFarlane Twisted Oz action figures? http://www.spawn.com/features/monsters2/0-1.html The Scarecrow's eye is getting pecked out by a crow and the "Cowardly" Lion's guts are hanging out. Those were carried in places children might go, comic shops, Sam Goody, Spencers, Tower Records. I'm not sure if Toys R Us carried them or not but they do stock a lot of McFarlane. If you've read the original Wonderful Wizard of Oz book it's rather gruesome in itself. It tells how the Tin Man was once a normal man, but he was in love with a Munchkin Girl who was enslaved by a witch. The witch didn't want her slave getting any ideas of running off with a man so she enchanted his axe. Everytime he tried to chop a piece of wood he caught off a body part. It didn't go into grisly detail but still for a children's book in 1900......yikes. And people thought Wicked the musical would ruin the Wizard of Oz. As long as the original movie is preserved well and it is, then it's all good. Buuuuuuuuuuuut that being said, it might be a good idea to gauge the temperature of the neighborhood. If you're planning a lot of gore you might want to tone it down. You can make it original and scary without making it gory. Heck, the flying monkeys are enough to scare the crap out of a lot of people. and for the record.... I LOVED Tin Man. Watched it three times, gonna watch it again Christmas Eve and can't wait for the DVD. There's a dark Oz movie in the works that will be produced by Todd McFarlane but won't be based on his action figures.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say that this is the BEST idea I"ve heard in years....all suggestions are awesome....we'll need to see pics of the finished product, for sure!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Succub'Oz - definitely going to have to get the book. Have never read it and didn't realize it was a little dark. Actually I think I may have heard that at one time but just forgot. I love the original movie and I remember the flying monkeys scaring me when I was little.

I loved Tin Man, too. It didn't get the best reviews, but a lot of things I like don't. I will be buying it, also, when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Winged monkeys??? Circus clowns scare me! They're just eeeeeeeevil!!!! A lot of people are afraid of clowns! How abt Winged clowns? OMG!!!!!!!! 

I love the idea of a body's chalk outline on the Yellow Brick Road! Have the evil army's song... Oh-e-oh, yo-oh, oh-e-oh, yo-oh... playing in the background...

teege


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

digbugsgirl said:


> Succub'Oz - definitely going to have to get the book. Have never read it and didn't realize it was a little dark. Actually I think I may have heard that at one time but just forgot. I love the original movie and I remember the flying monkeys scaring me when I was little.
> 
> I loved Tin Man, too. It didn't get the best reviews, but a lot of things I like don't. I will be buying it, also, when it comes out on DVD.



Definately read the original book. It's not Harry Potter but it's good and very different from the MGM movie. There's other dark things in it but I won't tell eveything. You'll be surprised how little the Wicked Witch is in it. A lot of Tin Man took ideas from the original book. I was able to watch and tie much of it together. I have a ton of reviews saved on the computer. I thought there were a lot of bad reviews but the more I looked the more mixed it got and it was a ratings bonanza for Sci Fi. Didn't the mobats from Tin Man scare you? They sure scared the crap out of me! Those things were frightening looking.


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Succub'Oz,
I just looked at your link to the Twisted Oz figures and I agree, the bondage dorothy is really lame.

I do like the idea of an Oz yard haunt though,


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

It was the story that went with it that made it extra lame for me. Each character has a chapter in the story. The website exclusive winged monkeys have an alternate ending. I thought that she'd bust out and start whopping some butt. *sigh* Didn't happen. She's busting out but not in a kick a** way. Sorely disappointed.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

man I gotta read the book! I never knew there was one , now you got me intrested! the neighborhood is cool . their up for anything, so I'm gonna run with it. this is gonna be cool I'll have time to read the book and get ideas by the time aug comes . my neice loves the idea and she's an OZ freak, when she was little she used to play the movie allllllllllllllllllllll darn day!!!and I 'm not over expressing that, she had it on from the time she woke up till sombody made her shut it off. LOL I hid her tape, I still can't remember where I put it LOL


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy, wow. That's just amazing to me. That after 107 years, countless reprints, translations all over the world........... a lot of people still don't know there's a book. And there's sequels! Yes, do check the book out. Really inventive for it's time and it was the first American Fairy Tale. I was watching the movie last night and the one little nod to the book that I really get a kick out of is when Nikko, the winged monkey, hands the Wicked Witch of the West the golden cap. It's from the book and I know most people have no idea what it is. The movie also took some things from the 1902 stage play which was the Phantom of the Opera of it's day. And the book 'The Wonderful Wizard of Oz' was a huge seller as well. If anyone saw the Muppets Wizard of Oz, they took a lot from the original book if memory serves. I was raised on Oz practically since birth. My parents took my brothers to the Land of Oz theme park well before I was born, and they had records and books that eventually got passed down to me. The love of Oz really stuck with me though. A wonderful last gift from my mother.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

can you tell me the exact name of the book? I really want to see it


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum


You can probably find copies under The Wizard of Oz, but make sure they still credit Baum as the author and aren't adapted by someone else or abridged.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

read the book tonight... good ... my neice had it wow what a twisted story


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

and a haunted talking tree .see my website for the tree faces I am sculpting members here get discounts for the prop heads.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

not sure if anyone has posted this yet but in the movie it's rumored to have one of the munchkins hanning him self from a tree. (if you want to watch, it's the scene when they meet the tin man and they all sing and start down the yellow brick road.)

Just though you could incorparate hanging munchkins or skeletons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I have never heard that rumor before . but I do the The wicked witch was burned really bad when they shot the scene where Dorthy Threw water on her the trap door open to slow and they could not get to her to put the fire out. when the smoke of the chemical fire in the scene took place when she was melting.. and she was/is related to the guy the played Deno on Hawaii 5-0 she was his Aunt


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh dear me..........yes, there's a rumor of a hanging munchkin on the Oz set. If you have the good set of DVDs you can tell it's just a bird flapping it's wings. I promise you no munchkins were harmed in the making of that film. I mean really, do people think that would NOT make the news?? As powerful as MGM was, I don't think they could cover up the death of a cast member. A hanging Munchkin would be kind of funny, but I do love them so, they are very nice people. 

And yes, Margaret Hamilton was burned very badly but it was long before Dorothy threw the water on her. If you notice in the melting scene there's no fire to speak of. She was burned in her opening scene in Munchkinland after she threatened Dorothy and was making her big exit. They did one take and it went very well, but Fleming wanted another take, and on the second take is when Margaret got hurt. Her green make-up was copper based and it kept burning into her skin. Thanks to someone's quick reflexes, the make-up was taken off quickly or she'd have been burned much worse.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Childofthenight sure did pick a great theme to do. It seems as if the real movie has many horror stories. I know that the guy that was suppose to be the original tinman was very allergic to his make up. Maybe you could make up your own little storie. Oh and maybe the scarecrow could be a killer one, and the lion could eat munchkins.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

yea I read the book yesterday, and its way darker than the movie I will give it a 4 outa 5 the tinmans tale in the book is very twisted! I recomend it to anyone. I think you would like it halloween king


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good book. I'll check it out.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

It is hearby decreed by the court and council that the accused ,glenda witch of the north shall (after much consideration) have her bubble bursted and be burned at the steak untill dead in october, may she have mercy upon her soul. LOL


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

A little OT, but Snopes.com (everyone knows what that is?) has a Movie section and I searched for Wizard of Oz, came up with a few hits..

Hanging munchkin: http://www.snopes.com/movies/films/ozsuicide.asp

Original Tin Man(Buddy Ebson): http://www.snopes.com/movies/films/ozebsen.asp


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> glenda witch of the north shall (after much consideration) have her bubble bursted and be burned at the steak


Burned at the ‘steak’, Glenda? Most delectable and a meal I’d most certainly partake! LOL!


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sorry but, this is all a bit funny to me..... you know, everyone talking about this stuff... Oh, Did _this_ happen? Did _that_ happen? I heard that...? Is it true that...?

Hehehe.... Rookies!
You see, IIIIIII live with THE GREAT AND POWERFUL SUCCUB'OZ!!!!

Through years of OZmosis, I feel like I've learned just about everything there is to know about the book(S); the movie(S); the play(S); the [on and on and on]. There are probably hundreds... no, THOUSANDS.... noooo.... HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of Wizard of Oz things ranging from dolls to original movie posters to ..... well, just about EVERY kind of collectible you can imagine!!!

Succy's reputation in _*"the community"*_ is literally RENOWNED! It's even to the point that when she partisipates in 'on-line' WOO trivia contests, people throw their hands up and immediately forfeit if they know SHEEEEEEEEEEEE is playing!

Just sayin. This is my life, cuz SHE is my life! 

[note to the wise: do NOT test her on this.... she WILL Suck the life right out of you!]
MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

(That's my girl)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Where's Toto?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Where's Toto?


Lunch! Yum Yum!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

LOVE the idea for Glinda being burnt at the stake!! Toto can't be lunch though. He's too much of a bad a**. Toto should be wreaking havoc. He'd been sentenced to death, shoved in a basket, went through a tornado, snatched up by flying primates, sentenced to death and shoved in a basket, AGAIN. He's mad as hell and he's not gonna take it anymore.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

ooo succuboz, I watched tin man. WOW I love the twists and darkness I recomend it to all, very long movie but well worth it. ,,, as for toto.... toto rosting on an open fire..charcoals nipping at his nose...munchkins and witches singing songs by the pyre..and folks dressed up like evil foes...LOL


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

childofthenight said:


> ooo succuboz, I watched tin man. WOW I love the twists and darkness I recomend it to all, very long movie but well worth it. ,,, as for toto.... toto rosting on an open fire..charcoals nipping at his nose...munchkins and witches singing songs by the pyre..and folks dressed up like evil foes...LOL


ha! Poor Toto, you guys are so mean. I can't wait for Tin Man to come out on DVD. I loved it!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> Toto should be wreaking havoc. He'd been sentenced to death, shoved in a basket, went through a tornado, snatched up by flying primates, sentenced to death and shoved in a basket, AGAIN. He's mad as hell and he's not gonna take it anymore.


Oh yeah...well I think my dog could kick his butt


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*thank you all!!!*

I want to thank you all for all the feedback ! i will try to do this justice with the income I have, I' can't wait!!!working on it now... just little stuff for now but will keep you all posted ....long live HALLOWEEN!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when dorathy, the lion, the scarecrow and the tin man went to the wiz, they wanted a brain, a heart, courage, and a trip home. you as the oz could be putting a brain in the scarecrow, a beating heart in the tin man, and have a wingless monkey as you are putting the wings on dorathy. your wife could be glenda who is assisting you in a bloody pink fairy dress. there can be a munchkin standing by a basket with a sling shot because you never got away. dead munchkins sprewed all about the place that the basket landed on. and the lions skin stretched across the front of the house, because the poor thing, what else was he good for.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Gosh it was fun to re-visit this thread!!! Love OEJ's comments. Him wuvs me!!! I expect to see a lot of Oz for Halloween this year. It's the 70th anniversary of the movie and more & more people are accepting of a darker Oz. There's supposed to be a couple of dark Oz movies coming out in the next couple of years and I can't wait!!!


----------

